# CS5 Upgrade Tips



## sizzlingbadger (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm probably a bit late with this but I finally caved in and bought the upgrade from CS4 to CS5 and thought I would share a couple of thoughts on my upgrade experience on a Mac.

1) De-install CS4 first (unless you want to keep it of course)

I installed CS5 and then when I had downloaded the updates and installed my plug-ins and tested it etc. I de-installed CS4, this broke CS5 and I had to do it all again.

2) CS5 installs Growl without telling you, this is very bad on Adobes part   You do not need Growl installed for CS5 to run, it is used purely to remind you of Adobe offers etc. You can de-install it safely from the OSX Systems Preferences Panel if you don't require it.

I have nothing against Growl, I have used it in the past but I do not expect Adobe to install 3rd party software on my system without telling me.

I never used Bridge in CS4 but the Mini Bridge in CS5 is awesome.

Now I'm off to watch many hours of Lynda.com training videos with Chris Orwig, he can be a tad annoying at certain junctures!


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Jan 2, 2011)

Welcome to the CS5 crew! I'd also recommend Deke McClelland's PS courses over at lynda. Hes has quite an extensive offering. His course is in three parts (fundamentals, advanced, and mastery) with over 65 hours of great content.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jan 2, 2011)

I watched Deke's CS4 courses, he is the Master !  I shall get through his CS5 courses at some point


----------

